# Apple to Announce Cloud June 6th



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/31/apple-to-unveil-icloud-monday-june-6/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw that. . .and Steve Jobs was there.

Of course. . . .Amazon has had a digital cloud for some time. . . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

At first blush, sounds like the pricing on the Apple one is more attractive, but the devil may be in the details.  I've already uploaded my music to Amazon, though.  I'm hoping Amazon adjusts it's pricing as a reaction to Apple.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't see much I'd use personally.  I'm not interested in cloud music as I have mp3s everywhere I need them and don't listen to music much anyway.  Document syncing I'll stick with Dropbox since I need to sync PC to PC.

The photo syncing sounds great for those with iPhones though.

In terms of iOS 5, the split keyboard looks great, and wifi syncing and update will be nice as well.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I used iTunes in the Cloud last night to download a few songs I'd bought, but had not "sunk" to my iPad. It was actually quite awesome!! LOL!!

iTunes 10.3 supposedly let's you shop in the iBookstore from a computer, that will be nice. Heck, maybe my kids I'll buy books instead of games and music with their iTunes cards!


----------

